# Sage coffee grinder new model



## Gdavies100 (Jul 2, 2014)

For anybody interested in the sage grinders; I was speaking to the Sage appliances

customer service team today who confirmed that the new model bcg820uk (pro model)

Will be available to buy from late August. They mentioned it will probably take some time

to reach stores.

From looking at a few pics online there seems to be a new mechanism above the burrs to adjust the fineness of the grind meaning there is no need for a shim kit.









Original pic here where you can see the new fineness adjuster: http://d1jzi3ic70chas.cloudfront.net/media/catalog/product/b/c/bcg820_3_med.jpg

Other than being available in different colours I can't see anything else different from the 800 model

or that makes it a pro version but I could be wrong.

it would be interesting to see how it stacks up against the 800 model.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

An upgrade to the motor would help - stop it from cutting out


----------



## Gdavies100 (Jul 2, 2014)

Just read on an oz forum that it has 60 grind settings which is an improvement on the 25 on the 800 model.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Daren said:


> An upgrade to the motor would help - stop it from cutting out


That's actually a thermal protector doing it's job


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Charliej said:


> That's actually a thermal protector doing it's job


Hence the need for an upgrade?.... To stop it overheating to the point the thermal cut-out kicks in


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

exactly, a decent grinder shouldnt be cutting out or smell like it is on fire after a few simultaneous shots


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Its a shame that if they're making some changes they don't address one of the main shortfalls.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

lookseehear said:


> Its a shame that if they're making some changes they don't address one of the main shortfalls.


Motors are expensive!

Bit cheeky calling this a "pro" but I guess marketers will be marketers.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Daren said:


> Hence the need for an upgrade?.... To stop it overheating to the point the thermal cut-out kicks in


Umm I thought the rolling eyes smiley would convey the intended irony.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Having just brought the 800 model, ive never had it cut out on me, but then im only grinding 18grams every 4-5 hours.... And it does have a funny smell and the electronics have a slight hum to them, but performance has been brilliant so far for me and what i use it for. Id say its a decent grinder for the casual home user. Interesting to see how the pro preforms.


----------

